# Mesh Complaint (GB)



## Eacy (Mar 24, 2001)

Dear all,

I have been having problems with Mesh Computers based in London.

I keep sending them e-mails and letters but do not seem to get a response to my complaint.

It takes an age to get through on the phone and when you do you cannot get through to a manager. They promise a call back to sort the complaint but to date I have not received one.

It has been four months and my PC is still not fixed.

1st time it was delivered it did not work at all

2nd time it wass delivered it had a faulty hard drive. Tech support stated I had to reload windows etc. But I knew it was a hardware problem. The hard drive was clicking
. I have an on site warranty but they avoid sending somone
out.

I have written to the managing director and the customer services manager, with no reply. I have now written to the PR person hoping that this wil be resolved. 

Has anyone else had these problems?

Let me know

Eacy


----------

